# Whip finish tool



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Finally bought one of these. I tied flies for 25 years without one and now I wish I had bought one when I first started.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

Should've asked around Steve, I'd have given you mine!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Well I'm still looking to upgrade my vice if anyone is selling theirs to get out of the hobby.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

In case you ever loose your whip finish tool and want learn to do it just using your fingers. It's easy to do once you learn the technique.






If this video doesn't make it clear, then there are several others as well... It might help in learning to use the tool properly too.

The best way to learn it is first hand from a mentor.

One of my fly tying mentors back in the day almost kicked me out of the house when he saw me bring out a whip finish tool. He wouldn't let me leave until he showed me how to whip finish using only my fingers and I could master the technique. It's worth learning.

On a similar note, he showed me how to always have me scissors on hand and to never put them down. Then chastised me for using them to cut off my tag end when beginning the thread wraps. "Just snap it off with your other hand..." He showed me the technique and it works like a charm. It's funny how many tricks of the trade there are that all it takes is for someone to show you the way.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Oh, I have quite a bit of experience doing the method by hand


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Steve said:


> Oh, I have quite a bit of experience doing the method by hand


My hand whips never looked as nice as using the tool, especially when tying big flies with heavy thread,


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Whatever makes you happy and you are comfortable with. I feel like I have a lot more control doing it by hand. Especially on the larger flies where securing materials on a long tube or hook where a tool won't reach and ironically the smaller stuff where my finger tips can keep materials out of the way.

Like I said, what ever makes you happy.



Steve said:


> Well I'm still looking to upgrade my vice if anyone is selling theirs to get out of the hobby.


I've got a Renzetti Traveler that you can borrow that I'm not using.


----------



## Black Ghost (Jul 3, 2002)

Been tying since 1980 and doing it by hand. Guess I should learn how to use the tool.

BG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STONE FLY (Feb 26, 2001)

I like the tool myself


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

ESOX said:


> My hand whips never looked as nice as using the tool, especially when tying big flies with heavy thread,


Our hands ain't built to whip finish! :tsk:


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Steve said:


> Well I'm still looking to upgrade my vice if anyone is selling theirs to get out of the hobby.


I was forced to replenish my clousers these last few days. I still love my Renzetti Presentation!


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a couple of the whip finish tools, I can't figure out how to make them work.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Rasputin said:


> I have a couple of the whip finish tools, I can't figure out how to make them work.


YouTube is your friend.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

ESOX said:


> YouTube is your friend.


Every time I pick it up, I lack the motivation to use it. Making the knot without a tool seems to be working. Not sure how good my knots are, though, as I lose flies faster than I can wear them out!


----------



## STONE FLY (Feb 26, 2001)

Its like 2nd nature for me, I forgot how to tie them by hand. I like that you can easily lay the thread wraps tight to each other in smooth motions, makes a pretty smooth knot. Rasp, in a half hour you can perfect the tool. I like it now to just lay a single loop/knot anywhere on the hook to use the rotary on the vice.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

well, i recently got one and learned to use it pretty quick. i probably won;t be without it again. i always did it by hand, but as i get older manual dexterity seems to be slipping away. i tend to drop more loops then i actually get on the hook. guess i'm going to have to get a hook threader and a knot tying aid for on the stream too. last year i swore i had a couple hooks that didn't have an eye.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I went to you-tube and tried to learn how to use the tool, I gave up again and am happily hand tying whip finishes.


----------



## STONE FLY (Feb 26, 2001)

Here ya go rasp, made you a Mtube video. Not sure what you saw but thought I might make it seem easier


----------



## STONE FLY (Feb 26, 2001)

Whats nice about the tool is that you can get perfect side by side wraps of the thread with easy control. I`m using the tool now to make 1 single knot on the shank to use the bobbin cradle with the rotary vice. I guess a half hitch is easy enough too, I`m just so used to the tool its fast and easy


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I think I figured out I had the wrong configured tool. I dug one out at home tonight that has the same hook on the front as is in the video, and wallah, got it on the first try. Thanks for coaching, I can see it might be better, especially on smaller flies


----------



## STONE FLY (Feb 26, 2001)

there ya go rasp, whip it, whip it good,lol. It is great for all size flys from tiny to large


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Here is the tool I was trying to use. Notice the s shape and angle of the tip. I couldn't twist it fast enough as I made wraps without it slipping off. Not sure if it is a poor design or if it works better for "advanced" tiers.


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

I have used a whip tool for years then discovered that a 1/2 hitch tool is much simpler to use. It is especially nice when the fly material near the eye of the hook is bulky or fluffy. Esp. hackle. With the 1/2 hitch tool you can slide it in to cover the eye of the hook and the knot slides right off to where you want it. The tool also holds back fly material to get it out of the way to make the knot.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I might be stupid, mine is not that advanced...lol

I'm sure that other hook has another purpose? Perhaps some kind of multi tool


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

DryFly said:


> I have used a whip tool for years then discovered that a 1/2 hitch tool is much simpler to use. It is especially nice when the fly material near the eye of the hook is bulky or fluffy. Esp. hackle. With the 1/2 hitch tool you can slide it in to cover the eye of the hook and the knot slides right off to where you want it. The tool also holds back fly material to get it out of the way to make the knot.


Oh, Hi Dave!


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

Shoeman said:


> Oh, Hi Dave!


Howdy, It's been a while.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

DryFly said:


> I have used a whip tool for years then discovered that a 1/2 hitch tool is much simpler to use. It is especially nice when the fly material near the eye of the hook is bulky or fluffy. Esp. hackle. With the 1/2 hitch tool you can slide it in to cover the eye of the hook and the knot slides right off to where you want it. The tool also holds back fly material to get it out of the way to make the knot.


Dave, good to see you around. I might have to pick up a half hitch tool as well. That is if I keep tying this time.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I have no idea what a half hitch tool is, I just figured out the whip!


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Just curious if anyone has an explanation for the difference in the ends of the two tools I've posted. This one is easy to use, why would anyone use that other tool?


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

The 1/2 hitch tool is very easy to use. You might even have one already. It is simply a round tool with a smooth tapered end with a hole in the end. Various sizes have holes to fit over the eye of the hook. you could possibly already have one and do not know it. Many bodkins have one on the end or you can simply use a ball point pen housing as long as it has a smooth tapered end. After the fly is tied, simply wrap the threat one or two times around the tip of the tool, carefully slide the open end of the tool over the eye of the hook and gently pull the knot off the tool. Sometimes a slight twist of the tool will allow the thread to slide off better. 
Steve you may recall a couple of years ago you were at my place and I was tying some flys and used the tool. You said you have got to get one of these.


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

Another thing about tying the knot this way is, after the knot is slipped onto the hook, keep the tool on the eye of the hook as you pull the knot tight. The tool holds the fly in place giving you some tension to tighten the knot.


----------



## STONE FLY (Feb 26, 2001)

Thats the same whip tool I have in the above pic. Sure works good. The half hitch is what everyone learns to tie off with, and does the job but the whip is the whip!!
Rasp I`m thinking that first tool of yours will do the same job (and maybe other uses like shoe said, dubbing loops?). I`m guessing the handle does not spin, so you would have to turn the tool by hand rather than letting the head of the tool spin. Thats just my guess.


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

I learned to tie off with the whip tool but as time went on I found it to be more cumbersome. I have been using the 1/2 hitch tool (same knot if you tied by hand) and find it much simpler and able to get into very tight places. My knots hold as well as when I used the whip tool years ago. Like everything else one likes what they are used to doing.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

DryFly said:


> I learned to tie off with the whip tool but as time went on I found it to be more cumbersome. I have been using the 1/2 hitch tool (same knot if you tied by hand) and find it much simpler and able to get into very tight places. My knots hold as well as when I used the whip tool years ago. Like everything else one likes what they are used to doing.


Only time I use half-hitch is when I am going to use the rotary. I didn't know using it to terminate the fly was an option. Do you use just one knot or more? Do you put head cement on? Learn something new everyday.


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

Rasputin said:


> Only time I use half-hitch is when I am going to use the rotary. I didn't know using it to terminate the fly was an option. Do you use just one knot or more? Do you put head cement on? Learn something new everyday.


I normally do 2 wraps on the tool to make a double knot, then I do this 2 times. Very quick process 5 seconds. I do use head cement.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

DryFly said:


> I normally do 2 wraps on the tool to make a double knot, then I do this 2 times. Very quick process 5 seconds. I do use head cement.


More than one way to skin a cat, right Dave?  I usually half hitch at different steps, then finish with the whip. 

Mike


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I can definitely see where the whip tool would not work all that great with hackle in the picture. Luckily I am tying streamers right now.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Steve said:


> I can definitely see where the whip tool would not work all that great with hackle in the picture. Luckily I am tying streamers right now.


The streamers I have been tying have saddle hackle for the collar, and I have been struggling with getting a neat finish. Not used to that much gunk at the end of the fly. I'm going to try the tool on it to see if I can clean it up compared to using my hand tied knots


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

I


Rasputin said:


> The streamers I have been tying have saddle hackle for the collar, and I have been struggling with getting a neat finish. Not used to that much gunk at the end of the fly. I'm going to try the tool on it to see if I can clean it up compared to using my hand tied knots


 I Iike it because the tool slightly pushes everything back and the 1/2 hitch knot holds it back to expose the eye for tying to the tippet.


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

I have used a whip finish tool for 30 years and do like it, but found out the tool I have actually isn't a good one. So I guess they aren't made all the same, so I will be looking for a new one.


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

abbatoys said:


> I have used a whip finish tool for 30 years and do like it, but found out the tool I have actually isn't a good one. So I guess they aren't made all the same, so I will be looking for a new one.


I have tried many and have found that I like this one the best. Especially how the handle spins .


----------

